# Welchen XML Parser / Klassen aus XSD generieren lassen



## y0dA (22. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Ich benutze Java 6 und muss nun ein XML File parsen und dessen Inhalt ausgeben sowie ein XML File schreiben und jenes an ein Webservices schicken. Hierfür habe ich ein XSD. 

Nun meine Frage mit welchem Parser sollte ich arbeiten sowie ist es möglich aus diesem XSD Java Klassen oder dergleichen zu generieren, damit ich mit dem eingelesenen/geparsten XML File arbeiten kann bzw. mit den Werten?

mfg


----------



## keoleone (23. Feb 2008)

schau mal hier rein:
https://jax-ws.dev.java.net/
http://ws.apache.org/axis2/


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/modeling/emf/
Erstellt dir ein komplettes Datenmodell aus einer XSD.


----------



## y0dA (25. Feb 2008)

Danke für die Hinweise!
Hab mir nun mittels einem Eclipse Plugin die Klassen aus dem xsd generieren lassen (aber nicht mit emf - beim Plugin findet er benötigte jars nicht..).

Realisieren tue ich nun alles mittels JAXB


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2008)

Hängt immer davon ab was du genau mit den Klassen machen möchtest. 
Bei den EMF Modellen hast du den Vorteil, das sie eine leistungsfähige Event Listener Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen, sich das Modell konsistent hält, automatische Change Logs geführt werden können und und und


----------

